# Problem with my new NAC NP216 and PS3



## Pascal.Strauss (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello my last projector broke down a few days ago and i picked up a NAC NP216 and it works fine grate light and colors and very nice picture when i use my laptop through optimized video setting, but when i shitch to PS3 just a blank green/brown picture. I tried using converters, from hdmi to vga it dosent work. Tried s-video but dident work. when i connect regular video from the PS3 i dose work with really quality. I cant get it to work. I have been searching in internet and there is many many people with same problem but it dosent seam like so many people get their problem solved.
Maybe with your expertise i can get it working

Thank you //Pascal


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What connection is working from the PS3 to your NEC pj? More than likely it's some sort of handshake issue if you're trying to connect via some sort of HDMI conversion cable. I'll ask Ares though, he knows his way around a PS3.


----------

